# Assitance



## PoisonousNomb (May 17, 2003)

Well, I got a 200L.

I havnt used it yet, and was wondering how long must i run it with water and all, before dumping in the fish...

thanx

LINK REMOVED (Xenon)


----------



## DLF98 (Jun 1, 2003)

you need to cycle it.... usually takes at least a couple weeks


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to water chemistry*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You need to cycle it for a few weeks until the nitrifiers (sp?) can populate and your Ammonia and NitrIte go to 0. Good luck.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Use bio-spira.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

And a crap load of feeders. Better to not rush into it. Take your time.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There is no set period of time to cycle a tank. On averarge, to fully establish a tank, it would take about a month. There are too many variables that affect the speed of cycling. (temp, dissolved oxygen, pH)

You can't just run your tank with water and expect it to cycle. There must be a food source, like pure liquid ammonia, feeder fish, etc. You can seed the tank with bacteria from an established aquarium to speed up the cycle by using the filter material or some gravel.


----------

